

How to make people like you - jellyksong
http://theweek.com/article/index/253693/how-to-make-people-like-you-6-science-based-conversation-hacks

======
GuiA
I always had a hard time being social and friendly. When I first moved to the
bay area, I forced myself to go to a lot of meet ups and progressively learned
how to appear fairly friendly and engage with people. I recommend doing that
instead of reading up "hacks"\- you'll quickly pick up on what the most
charismatic person in the room does to appear as such (or both, but those
hacks lack a lot in subtlety- stuff like "repeating the last 3 words" sounds
fake if you're not genuinely interested).

It's really a skill like learning a new programming language or playing the
guitar- totally learnable with some efforts. I wish more socially challenged
hackers realized that, cause it really helped me. (of course, my normal
resting state is still highly introverted, but at least now i can fake it)

------
DougN7
Does everything have to be a 'hack' these days?

But more constructively, I'd recommend "How to make friends and influence
people" by Dale Carnegie. For socially awkward folks like myself, it was
helpful to have the basics explained.

------
assaflavie
How to make people like you: 6 science-based sexual reproduction hacks

------
borplk
Trying to make me like you will have the exact opposite effect

